# منتدى الكتب الدينية و العلمية و الثقافية &#160



## Messias (13 يناير 2006)

*منتدى الكتب الدينية و العلمية و الثقافية &#160*

بسم الله القوى


وجدت كتاب جميل 

فحين نظرت اين اضعه فلم اجد منتدى يناسب لانه كتاب و ليس مقال !


اقترح عمل منتدى للكتب


----------



## انسانية (13 يناير 2006)

اقتراح جدا رائع

ورح يكون منتدى مو بس للكنسية

رح يكون ثقافي


----------



## My Rock (14 يناير 2006)

فكرة حلوة جدا و انا موافق عليها... ننتظر رأي الاحباء البقية

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Michael (14 يناير 2006)

فكرة حلوة

وممكن نعمل فية اقسام 

منتدى للكتب الدينية

منتدى للكتب الاخرى


----------



## †gomana† (15 يناير 2006)

اه فكرة حلوة اوى يا دودى


----------

